#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] Cross-referencing equation numbers only

## Royser12345

Hello, anybody please advice how to cross-reference only equations numbers, without equations? Once I cross-reference an equation (having inserted it in with "Insert Caption" function) the whole equation with the number gets pasted whereas I need only number without equation itself. Thank you!

----------


## macropod

Your caption should be in a separate paragraph from the equation itself. Do that and your cross-references will work.

----------


## Royser12345

macropod, many thanks for your reply, however I need caption with formula number to be on the same line (right side) with formula. Unfortunately section break (continues) brings the caption on the next line. So I can not create a new paragraph in the same line.
Any thoughts?
Thank you!

----------


## macropod

I did not suggest anything to do with a Section break - I mentioned only a paragraph break. If you need both to be on the same line, insert the paragraph break following the equation, then select the paragraph break and press Ctrl-Alt-Enter to convert it into a Style separator - or simply format the paragraph break as hidden text.

----------


## shg

I've been using Word since maybe 1914, and never knew about style separators. I had always assumed that run-in headings were impossible. Thanks for that, Paul.

----------


## Royser12345

Macropod, many thanks for reply. Not sure I understand how to insert paragraph break though. I have decided to use tables instead. Easy and quick if done via quick tables or building block.

----------


## macropod

A paragraph break is what you get when you press the <Enter> key...

----------

